# Alot of Bees hanging on outside of hive



## KLY (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello,

It is very hot here- in the 90s. My bees are hanging outside of the hive - is this something I should be worried about...











Thank you for your time


----------



## Double D (Feb 12, 2009)

When was the picture taken? That's a lot of bees to be outside the hive at the time of your post (4:58pm). I'd be concerned about that. What is the configuration of your hives? Maybe you have lazy bees or perhaps they may be overcrowded. Mine don't stop until its about dark. I've got two hives that are 3 deeps and 2 mediums and I don't get that type of bearding at night.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No, no need to worry. Unless they drink too much beer and fall off of the porch. That's what they are doing. hanging out on the porch or stoop. It's too hot and humid inside the house.

You could stagger the supers and see if more of them go back inside. But I suspect that they would still hang out outside anyway.

Is that a queen excluder that I see between the two deep supers? If yes, how come, why? If not, no need to answer, except to say no it isn't.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Normal this time of year.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> Is that a queen excluder


Looks more like a crack.


----------



## KLY (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

KLY
this is called bearding, the bee's are moving outside like the others said and are cooling off for a while, mine do this around 5:30 to 9pm, even more at the later hour. you could build a front porch for them and that would help them even more, it would keep them off the bottom and crawling over the front. or you could buy one from mannlake bee supply. my front porch is larger than theirs and my bee's seem to love it. they all go back in after the sun goes down and the cool summer air comes in.


----------



## KLY (Jul 12, 2009)

They are still hanging out at 9:51pm, is this still normal?

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

yep thats normal, they are cooling off, mine usually don't head in until 11pm.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

how did you post your picture on the thread?


----------



## KLY (Jul 12, 2009)

but they should go back inside right? maybe they need more space- I have a super on and I think they still have room to fill in it...

As for the photo- I use photobucket.com and you paste the IMG code for your picture into your post


----------



## kejramer (Jun 6, 2009)

Mine are really hanging out then.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

yes they will go back in after they have cooled the hive down and pulled the humidity out, they will hang out there until this happens. i live in the deep south and its very humid and hot, i'm talking about the 98 to 100's, with 105 to 110 heat index! so don't worry to much its their natural way of cooling the hive down before letting everybody in. thats what i was told by my mentor. if i can upload a photo i'll show you what i'm talking about.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4740332979_1fa8b6bfb6_m.jpg


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

go to the link i gave and check out the porch.


----------



## KLY (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks - very helpful, especially the pics. I feel better. One more question- is this behavior related to swarming as well? Just wondering... Thanks


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

some times but from your photo, i would guess not, from my mentor, he says usually if they are going to swarm, they will make a loud humming sound, kinda like they are being disturbed. kinda like the sound they make when you do an inspection of the hive, when they are in a good mood and working hard they make a calm soothing humming noise, but when they are disturbed they pick up the humming to a higher level, this is what to listen for, but in your case i wouldn't worry right now. another way to check is to do an inspection of the lower brood box, check for queen cells hanging on the outside of the frames, they will be very noticeable, kinda long and hanging, very distinct looking form the rest of the brood.


----------



## KLY (Jul 12, 2009)

I did see queen cells but not with larva in them. When I was expecting them they were loud. I think will add another super tomorrow to give them some more space - they had some room still to fill in the super I have on now but I want to make sure they have enough space.

Thanks so much for the replies, I love this forum.


----------

